# your favourite exercise



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

if you had to choose one what would it be?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Bench press!!

orrrr maybe skull crushers followed by close grip bench, this kills my tri's

i also like doing raider chest pulls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

shoulder dumbell press fu**ing love these. Alot of people can do heavy bench press but not many ppl can press the 40 dumbells


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Rows and deadlifts


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Skullcrushers! i love most tricep exercises, but these do it for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Squats!! ....When I could train that is 

How about you steve??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I love getting on the gravity boots 

(upside down situps?)


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

DB Bench Press

DB Shoulder Press

Hammer Curls


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

shoulder press defo, 40 dumbells are for kids :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

mynes

1. upright row

2. squat

3 dumbell chest presses

40 dumbells for kids garry, how much you doing now then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm still gaining back wot i lost end of last year during my rebelious teenager phase  :wink: but i'm back to 105kg for 10reps so my strength is back on par but my shoulders and chest have a little catching up to do i'm just over 17 stone again should be back to 18 in a few weeks just in time for summer 8)

shoulder press will be goin to 110kg very soon :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

any idea what your one rep max is then?

have you tried.

what sort of barbell you using for this aswell?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I avoid one rep maxes like the plague at the mo, the tendons in me shoulders are gettin pretty bad again and at my age the risk of injury is just to great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

gotta be bench press flat, but threre is nothing like a good arm pump its just getting there


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

its gotta be between D/B Flys and D/B Curls, just because the pumps you get from these 2 exercises are out of this world!

Bench Press comes in an easy 3rd, just due to the satisfaction of being a tall ectomorph and putting 120kg on the bench and watching everyone in the gym stop and look and think "WOW! hes strong!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

the gift of telepathy WOW!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

deadlift and bench press

btw guys got a record of 121 kg bench the other day with room for another rep but didn't do it for fear of injury (it was the 5th set of the day)

also very very very close to completed a 1 rep perfect form 165kg dead 2 days ago

and for these reasons these 2 exercises are given my seal of approval.

nick

ps - best supps for recovery? i'm hitting my muscles hard atm and pain is unbearable... just doing perfect diet, lots of protein and glutamine supps, zma tribulus creatine... and eca before training, anything i'm missing here?


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

sholder press!!, used to hate them and never did them but since gaz started advising me to do them, i cant get enough :twisted: , only up to 65kg though   , be awhile b4 i get anywere near garrys!!, if ever!! :shock: , the strong t**t! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

For some reason I love deadlifts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

kev stop selling yourself short bro you've only been training 8 weeks bet theres guys on here who'd give there right arm for progress like that, oh and stop bangin on about not liftin much for your weight. you've come to this after letting yourself go for a bit but believe me its an advantage starting heavy. you've stuck to your diet (more or less lol) and trained spot on. you are a star pupil bud, i'm proud of ye for wot you've done so far keep it up.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

cheers bro, means alot from the hulk himself, nice one boss :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

any way you shud be gratefull you've weighed 21 stone bro thats wots given you those monster fukin calves of yours wot are they 19.5", probably pump up to 20" theres alot of guys wud kill for them me included lmao. i've seen em and there fukin solid.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

thanx again gaz, the weight has helped yea, but i did used to train em wen i was younger, legs was one of my favs, especially one leg calf raises, used to burn like a bastard, used to hit them hard, thats were the bulk came from, same as my traps. thanx bigman :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

give me them calves :twisted: :lol:


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

There mine, all mine!! mine i tell ya!! mwwwhhahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

My fave is flat barbell bench press coz ive had good gains from them, and upright rows are also one of my fave's at the mo as its an all round shoulder exercise.


----------

